# So are these Molly's like I think they are?



## FAIRCHILD (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks for help on confirming my assumptions!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

They look more like platies to me.


----------



## Pigeonfish (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm no expert, some look like Balloon Mollys but not very colorful, the last one looks like a Platy but I've never seen it that color might be a hybrid. *Conf*


----------



## stingray (Jul 8, 2011)

Those are definitely platties.


----------



## FAIRCHILD (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks everyone! Much appreciated! Now I just need to find out if I have any males lol


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

Mollies are usually much longer and don't usually come in red. Platys come in many shades of red ond orange.


----------



## Nitlon (Jul 10, 2011)

Sexing platies is pretty easy; just look at their anal fins. The males have gonopodia, meaning that the first ray is sort of long and tube-like, while the anal fins of females are more rounded and look like fans. (Though I'm sure a google search has told you as much by now ;P)


----------

